# Jerk



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a 4 3/4 jerk bait I just finished up.I got tiny sanding dust in the epoxy.Because I forgot it was on the dryer and was sanding on another bait.I don't think the fish will mind.I hope lol.


----------

